# Just a quick Hi from the Grave Keep and Mistress Lisa



## The Grave Keep (Dec 9, 2008)

Just wanted to say Hi as we're new to this forum and invite you over for a look at our Halloween pages:
http://www.halloweenhaunt.net
http://thehauntinggrounds.blogspot.com
Enjoy your Holidays!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, stunning photos! Welcome to the Forum.

(P.S. - My favorite of the epitaphs: "Please do not wake the dead - they're grumpy" - LOL)


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Welcome ! Very nice haunt.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

love the pics! Welcome to a great forum.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

hello! Welcome aboard!!


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Hi, and welcome.

A suggestion, it would be better to have thumbnail sized pictures (20-30K) instead of needing to load each original sized of 300-400K of your haunt pics.

Thanks for sharing though.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

SWEET! Excellent layout. Love the cemetery.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum GK, nice haunt!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome GK and ML


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome Grave Keeper


----------



## silcrest (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome aboard and a Merry Christmas.

Silvia


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Your haunt looks great. How long have you been doing it? How many tots do you get each year?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hello and Welcome!! I really like your page and your photos of your halloween displays. Great job!!


----------

